# Vostok Amphibia Autowind Problems



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

My newly arrived Amphibia auto self wind is deciding it doesnt want to self-wind !! it works great by hand winding it daily but for some reason it runs out of power if just wearing on the wrist any ideas on a fix ? its listed on the trade swap forum as I would like to swap it for a komandirskie hand winder. But if I cant get a trade then would it be possible to remove the auto rotor and attempt a fix myself? Anyone have any know how on these autos?

End of the day the watch would cost more for a watch repairer to have a go at than what it would be worth methinks


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Does the rotar turn free?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Does the rotar turn free?


Yes Martin the rotor is spinning like a good un nice and free and smooth, but once the watch has run down and then I pick it up to wear it then it runs for maybe an hour or maybe 20 mins. Ive tried rotating it upside down right way up side to side but nothing will make it recharge itself enough to run all day unless I wind it with the winder, then it runs great for a full 24 hours at least.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Can you hear if the rotor spins when the back is in place? Perhaps the case back is holding the rotor when tightened down.

Later,

William


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Can you hear if the rotor spins when the back is in place? Perhaps the case back is holding the rotor when tightened down.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I can both hear and feel the rotor spinning with the case back still on, so that doesnt seem to be the problem William


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

When the rotor turns it drives a number of smaller gears, which in turn power the mainspring. As the mainspring appears to function correctly when its handwound I think we can discount a mainspring problem.

My first step would be to whip the back off and check that the gears are meshing properly, and that the various screws on the auto winding mechanism are secured.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Bad Boris said:


> When the rotor turns it drives a number of smaller gears, which in turn power the mainspring. As the mainspring appears to function correctly when its handwound I think we can discount a mainspring problem.
> 
> My first step would be to whip the back off and check that the gears are meshing properly, and that the various screws on the auto winding mechanism are secured.


Hi and thanks for that Boris  will have a look at it when I get in in the morning! unless someone trades me for a komandirskie in the mean time.

Dave


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Pecuuuuuuliar. You say it winds okay on an automatic winder (motorized jobbie), but not on your wrist. What program (or cycle) is your winder set on? Maybe it's winding only in one direction....


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Pecuuuuuuliar. You say it winds okay on an automatic winder (motorized jobbie), but not on your wrist. What program (or cycle) is your winder set on? Maybe it's winding only in one direction....


No no sorry think youve missunderstood! it winds with the crown just like a normal hand winding watch you can wind it up in the normal way but auto wind is not working.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I would guess something is amiss with the winding gear from the rotor.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

pg tips said:


> I would guess something is amiss with the winding gear from the rotor.


Picked it up this morning and thought I would have a look inside it as recommended earlier. I could find nothing out of order with any of the auto wind mechanism all the wheels were turning when the rotor was spinning. So put the back on again that was at 11.00am this morning. I did not hand wind it up but gently shook it side to side for a minute or two. I put it on and its still running at 3.45pm so thats almost 5 hours without it stopping. Maybe its going to be ok now?

Only time will tell 

I know that if I wind it up using the crown it will run all day and night with no problem, but I refuse to do so its an automatic and I shouldnt have to wind it manually









I have been offered a good trade in the sale section on this for a komandirskie so may let it go if it stops again its got while 8 tonight to shape up or ship out :wallbash:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't remember with these but can you see the mainspring winding gear? If so put a small mark on it at the edge and wind it up manually to see the mark move. Now note where the mark is and spin the rotor and see if the mark is moving


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

pg tips said:


> I can't remember with these but can you see the mainspring winding gear? If so put a small mark on it at the edge and wind it up manually to see the mark move. Now note where the mark is and spin the rotor and see if the mark is moving


PG when I looked at it earlier (unfortunately no pics) there was 2 wheels driving off the one fitted underneath the rotor, then under those wheels another wheel perhaps this is the one driving the mainspring? dont really know but I do know they were all moving ok when I turned the rotor they were easily seen to move.

Anyways its still running at 5pm so not stopped for 6 hours now! so its looking good at the moment.

Dave


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

No still not auto-winding so received this yesterday from another forum member (thanks Dom!)










Might as well have the hand wind jobby if the auto isnt gonna work 

Regulated it and its running 12 seconds fast so will leave it at that! happy bunny now!


----------

